# kratom and effexor



## InterestinglyInteresting (May 7, 2010)

my miracle combo is kratom a couple times a week and 150 mg of effexor 



i like kratom 


effexor is good so i dont go bat**** depressed when i dont drink the kratom


5-6 grams of kratom bali is what i drink


----------



## DistinctlyAmbiguous (Aug 23, 2009)

That's a moderate dose of bali, as long as it's taken occasionally you shouldn't develop much of a tolerance.. I quit Kratom after I suddenly discovered I was getting addicted on top of terrible constipation. Those 3-5 days of cold turkey were hell, and I couldn't poop for the life of me. Do not underestimate kratoms addictive potential... for some reason I've noticed many SWIMS out there without this mindfulness. It can be just as bad as opiate withdrawal.

Effexor was addictive for me as well, so that's another concern.


----------



## Arisa1536 (Dec 8, 2009)

*kudos to you *

Effexor is hard to withdraw from but i wold not say its addictive in the same sense a benzo or kratom and other drugs (like stimulants/heroin etc) are
it builds up in your system but generally with addictive medication you need to increase the dose each week then each day and you can stay on the same dose of effexor for years

*Interestinglyinteresting* :clap I applaud you, I too take kratom and effexor and it seems to be the ONLY combo i can handle with little to no come down side effects or hellish anxiety and hunger as side effects, and i do not plan to withdraw from either

Kratom should only be taken every few days not everyday 
I do not find it constipating nor do i find going a few days without it terrible

I found klonopin horrible to withdraw from and i was tapering slowly 
withdrawals from benzos are hell, kratom is not that bad compared to benzos and other stronger synthetic drugs

Sensitive people may find kratom hard to tolerate or come off but for most of us its gentle and a bit of a god send 

i am on 300mg of effexor and i realize i may need to stay on it indefinitely and thats fine by me and i also find effexor stops the horrid craziness that comes with most weaker antidepressants that are not augmented with anything plus it works on eating disorders and ocd brilliantly

i can tolerate this drug over TCAs and SSRIs and Antipsychotics easily
My hubby has had no side effects from effexor aside from one or two things but nothing horrible or physically harmful

Keep up the good stuff and never miss a dose of Effexor *Interestinglyinteresting* and you should be fine :b:yes


----------



## UKguy (Sep 30, 2013)

kratomdiscover said:


> It is good that you take small doses of kratom it avoids addiction.


You bumped three, 3 year old threads to add this same pearl of wisdom on each. Really useful. :roll:roll


----------

